# Help! used lens problem...



## mhmcr (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, 

I just bought a used lens (35L). It was in great condition, I checked pretty much everything and looked great. This is my fault that I did not check carefully but when I got home I found a tiny hair or dust inside of lens. I was not so happy. As I said I really should have been more careful, but at same time seller should have mentioned it. 

Well, My questions is that how can I take care of this problem? Send it to Canon? How much would it cost? If you have suggestion or recommendation I truly appreciated. 

Thanks!!


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Take a couple of test shots with the lens using a white background and see if you can make it appear in the photo. If it does definitely take it to an authorized Canon dealer approved to clean equipment or send to Canon. I think you will spend $50 to $100 if I remember what I have seen quoted.


----------



## mhmcr (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks! I will do few more test and see. I hope It won't be a problem. I guess $100 is not too bad but I could have just bought new one! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

If you only saved $100, it does not sound like you got that good a deal. Even if perfect, your not getting a warrantee. I'd want to save 20% or preferably more.

It sure does not sound like something that will effect your photos. And remember, you could have had this show up in a new lens shortly after buying.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2012)

Likely nothing to worry about. Roger Cicala (lensrentals.com) did done tests, and it takes a pretty big (1/4" square) piece of tape right on the rear element to have any effect.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow that is crazy big to have an effect.


----------



## elflord (Aug 27, 2012)

mhmcr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a used lens (35L). It was in great condition, I checked pretty much everything and looked great. This is my fault that I did not check carefully but when I got home I found a tiny hair or dust inside of lens. I was not so happy. As I said I really should have been more careful, but at same time seller should have mentioned it.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't worry about it. This kind of thing is a concern if you have to resell it, otherwise it doesn't matter. Neuro mentioned Roger's tests. Also worth mentioning is that you need to shoot at very small apertures for it to show up. The big sticky on the rear element only shows some darkening at about f/4. Here is the article. 

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/08/the-apocalypse-of-lens-dust

I remember seeing one interview with a hotshot photographer who didn't even bother packing lenscaps (not even the rear lens caps) in his bag.


----------



## Menace (Aug 27, 2012)

mhmcr said:


> Thanks! I will do few more test and see. I hope It won't be a problem. I guess $100 is not too bad but I could have just bought new one! Thanks for your advice!



Do send it in to Canon if you start to notice it - I suppose the lesson for all of us is to be very very careful when buying used stuff.


----------



## mhmcr (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone for great advice! I truly appreciate it. I did do a few test shots and I can not see any marks on images so I guess it is ok. I was more upset the fact that I did not check carefully and it was great lesson for me for sure. I did save about 20% of retail price but I wish I just bought it new... 

I will try to contact Canon and see what is the cost and time. I assume it won't be cheap or quick... but I feel confident that they will do a great job.

Has anyone send your rens for cleaning? May I ask how much did it cost and how long did it take? Needless to say I do not have CPS so I can guess it might take a while.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2012)

Used lenses have dust! Its the least of things to be concerned about, and, if you get fixiated on looking at dust, you might miss the important things like autofocus or decentering.
Its pretty easy to clean most lenses, but tougher to fix a autofocus motor or IS. Realistically, its not worth considering a used lens unless you save enough for a average repair and still have a 10% margin. I won't buy one unless its at least 30% off retail, usually I go for more.


----------

